# doinker Elite Supreme Carbon Stabilizer



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

I'm really thinking how stupid this thread is ....
and how how dumb is this question,

but still I just entered http://www.doinker.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=29&Itemid=95 and said it was one of the top choice of compound shooters, that doesnt has nothing to do if I use it for recurve right? well i'm just saying does there is really affect? 

whould you recommend another long stabilizer, besides this doinker between this price range???


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Having some trouble understanding the question, but if you're asking whether this stabilizer will work well for recurve, it will work just fine. It's may not be as light or as small in diameter as some of the stabilizers designed specifically for recurves, and few people use the supression mount on a recurve, unless it's used as an extender between the riser and v-bar assembly (in which case it is superb). 

Personally, I like the Avancee' stabilizers for a reasonably priced, great shooting recurve stabilizer.

John


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Yep, it will work just fine on a recurve. But, honestly, I'm with Limbwalker on this one and I'd go for the Avancee. The Elite (and I have one of both) is just an Avancee with the suppression mount on the back. The mount is great at what it does, but on a recurve, I don't feel like you need it. Save some money and buy an Avancee of the same length.


----------



## Zbone (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay, what is a suppression mount? ...8^) ....Sorry, new to this game...8^)


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The suppression mount is the silver aluminum "base" to the stabilizer. It actually unscrews from the longrod and can be used, with success, as an extender between the riser and V-bar.

John


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Always wondered but for recurve, does it offer any advantages over a standard extender?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Probably not, but it works well and looks cool


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> Probably not, but it works well and looks cool


Awesome, exact reason why I was looking at buying it. Size looks perfect and it looks awesome HAHA.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Well, one could reason that buying a long version will gain you an extender AND a longrod in one unit. So, it may be more cost effective if you plan to use a v-bar anyway.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

Would it work fine the elite stabilizer with my set? Is a fivics Cex5 extender, doinker supreme v bar set, cavalier v - bar , and of couse the doinker elite long stabilizer.
And john btw I do considered the avancee but as I'm actually ordering from alternative services they will put me in between 3-12 weeks of waiting


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

The Elite should work well for that setup. I wouldn't have any problems shooting that. 

The Suppression Mount is there to take out vibration, and it does a great job at that. It will certainly make your bow quieter and take out some of the vib you feel in your hand. 

The other thing it may do is result in an over-all stiffer setup. If you have a 30" Avancee rod and a 30" Elite rod, the Elite will have 4" less carbon than the Avancee. Instead, that 4" will be super rigid aluminum that will not flex as much as carbon. The end result is a rod of the same length being somewhat stiffer than a comparable Avancee rod. That being said, the Avancee's are still very stiff, and I honestly don't think you'd notice a difference on that front. 

All that being said, both the Elite and the Avancee have a Doinker Supreme at the end. That alone will take out a good chunk of the vib and noise in your bow, that I'm not sure you even need the Suppression mount for that. Plus, the SM weighs a decent amount, and it will be right there by the grip, which means less weight on the end of the rod where it is better used to resist movement. 

Don't get me wrong, the Elite is an amazing rod. I still have one and I absolutely love(d) shooting it. I don't think you will regret buying one. It's just that I think you can accomplish pretty much the same thing from an Avancee (assuming you don't want to use the Suppression Mount as an extender) and save a few bucks in the process. Instead, I'd spend that extra money and get some extra weights to put on the end of the rod.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

well thank you adam for that great answer, well I actually could get the elite supreme and maybe the weights too. would the 421 doinker wights do?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

The 421 would work perfectly. I would at least get one of the 7oz kits for it, possibly more if you need weights for the side rods.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

well I decided to listen to your comments that the elite and avancee are the same but the only difference is the suppresion mount.
now I'm going to order the avance 30" with 421 weights but what dampers could I get for the front stab and side rods??


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

If you have doinkers, you don't need extra dampeners. All doinker rods come with a "doinker supreme", which is the cap at the end of the rod. It suspends the weights from the rod by some rubber that keeps the weights from bouncing like other dampeners (my wind bar has 19 oz and doesn't bounce at all) but it still removes almost all the vibration you'll feel. If you don't have doinker side rods, you can still order a pair of doinker supremes you can put on the end of them that will, again, hold the weights and take out vib.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

well thanks very much! what is your stabs set??


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

On my Contender Elite, I shoot Doinker Platinums. I run 30" in the front with 13-14oz, and 12" on the back with 18oz. I also have the back rod mounted to the bottom of the riser at about a 45 degree down angle or so. It works really well for myself and holds dead solid.


----------



## escasoni (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi Guys

I’m looking to upgrade my stabiiser system and really like the Doinker Elite Supreme. Came across this posting when doing some initial research and saw your advice re the Avancee.

Following this, it would appear better to buy the Avancee setup rather than the Elite Supreme as they are both basically the same except for the suppression mount on the latter. However, if removing the suppression mount and using this as an extender between the riser and V-bar as suggested (with superb results mentioned in the above posts), would it not be best to go for the 34.5 inch unit rather than the more popular (according to Doinker) 31.5 inch thus giving a little more torque since there would be no other extender.

I would also value your opinion as to which would be the better option, a standard Avancee system with an Avancee extender, an Elite Supreme system using an Elite Supreme extender and 31.5 inch long rod, or a long rod with the suppression mount unscrewed and used as the extension.

I know price is always an important consideration, but I would rather pay more initially to get a system that works rather than have mess about and fork our more in trying to find something that does.

Many thanks

Ron


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

One thing to consider in choosing length is that the V-bar will add close to an inch to the over-all length.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

the Elite Supreme also gets the larger 1-1/8" Doinker.

the suppressor does work well but it's expensive and heavy, so unless you need the vibration damping, a normal extender is a cheaper option... although I don't know why people use extenders at all. they are counterproductive to what you are trying to achieve with side rods. if you need some additional side clearance, get an adjustable v-bar and sweep the rods out a little.

the 34-1/2" long rod will give good leverage and thus more damping, or the same damping for less tip weight. against that, they have more sail area, the additional length of rod has its own mass, and think of comfort when resting the bow on the tip of the stab - you'd want to be tall to use 34-1/2", plus weights, on the end of a v-bar and j-bolt.

the other consideration is will the thing fit in your bow case. 34-1/2" *might* fit into a W&W roller case, but only if you took the weights off, and arranged everything else around it.


----------



## escasoni (Dec 2, 2018)

Guys

Thanks for your comments.

Caspian, good points. They make a lot of logical sense. The cost of a bigger bow bag would certainly add to things and I have to agree with your comment on extensions. The further forward the side rods are, the more weight has to be added to maintain the same point of pitching balance.

I know the Avancees are cheaper, but I still favour the silver Elite Supremes.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I just bought new stabs recently and length was very much on my mind. I don't know what Doinker's standard of measurement is, but I measured 27", 30" and 33" rods in-store and they're not even close to that length. the Wiawis rods I bought are, in comparison, so close to their exact quoted length that it's not worth trying to determine the difference.

the Elites are lovely to shoot, if that's your preference then you will be very pleased with one.

you are bang on regarding the pitching balance. the purpose of side rods and weights is to control the longitudinal balance along the axis of the arrow. they are not there to help damp movement of the bow rotating around the axis of the arrow (you already have to move the entire mass of the bow to do this), and nor are they there to deal with rotation around the vertical axis of the bow (the long rod does this, and far more effectively). putting the v-bar on the end of an extender nullifies what is intended to be achieved, so the overall result is limited to the bow being heavier.


----------

